# Do I need corner beads



## selvune (Feb 10, 2016)

I knocked down a halfwall between two rooms (picture attached). Basically there was a window hole in the wall between rooms. I have removed the half wall that came up from the floor. I am hanging the drywall this weekend and will be putting up door frame casing around to match other door jambs in the house. My question is, when I hang the drywall, do I need to put corner beads up that will then be covered by the casing or do I skip the corner beads?

Any help or input is appreciated.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

skip it


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Were's the header over that opening?
Cut the rest of that sheetrock all the way to the ceiling.
Do not have any seams along side of the opening or it's gong to crack, it needs to be near the middle of the opening.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

joecaption said:


> *Were's the header over that opening*?
> Cut the rest of that sheetrock all the way to the ceiling.
> Do not have any seams along side of the opening or it's gong to crack, it needs to be near the middle of the opening.


It's that new green lean construction method


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You've made the whole job a whole lot harder on yourself by not removing the base molding on both sides of the opening and using what looks like a chain saw to cut out the drywall.
Looks like you've been watching way to many silly DIY shows.
Now the sheetrock needs to be cut back to the closest stud, another stud added so you'll have something to attach the new rock to.


----------

